# Crossover pasivo de  2 vias



## nactronik

Alguien tiene un circuito para fabricar un crossover de  2 vías (que divida  agudos y graves); busco uno que no necesite alimentación, o sea, partir de la salida de audio de un amplificador; éste circuito tome la señal y divida las frecuencias, sin necesidad de una fuente de alimentación.

La potencia del amplificador. sera entre 50 y 100w rms. Acá publico información acerca de crossover, la pagina está bastante completita, y encima traducida.

La página es la sgte.: 

Passive Crossover Networks


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Bueno por allí me dijeron que le podría colocar un condensador en serie de 4.7uF al driver y un condensador de 10uF en paralelo al woofer. Me dijeron que esa es la manera mas económica y sencilla. 

Que piensan ustedes de esto, será posible? 

Yo para probar le conecte un condensador en paralelo de 4.7uF al woofer y de verdad corta la frecuencia del agudo pero también noté que me corta el agudo en sí (deja de escucharse el brillo, como si le fuese conectado el condensador en paralelo al driver y no es así porque tanto el woofer como el driver tienen cableria independiente), ya que esa caja la tengo de 2 vías! 

Que creen que haya pasado?


----------



## djpusse

hola soy nuevo en el foro y ando buscando una formula o algo que me pase de mHy a la bobina es decir que en una formula poniendo los mHy el espesor o el tamaño y el largo de la bobina me diga cuantas vueltas tengo que darle al alambre y de cuanto tiene que ser el alambre



Espero que me puedan dar una solucion ya que vengo mas de 2 meses intentando hacer mis divisores... Gracias de ante mano-...


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. Puedes mirar este post que esta muy completo y con mucha información.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

saludos


----------



## djpusse

Gracias juan jose no era lo que buscaba pero gracias igualmente tengo los calculos de la bobina los capacitores y las resistencias lo que no encuentro es como pasar mHy a la bobina Gracias igual por tu ayuda


----------



## profex

djpusse dijo:
			
		

> Gracias juan jose no era lo que buscaba pero gracias igualmente tengo los calculos de la bobina los capacitores y las resistencias lo que no encuentro es como pasar mHy a la bobina Gracias igual por tu ayuda



Hay un programa que se llama Calcbob con el que puedes esos cálculos, aquí puedes encontar el link, y es freeware.

Calcular la Inductancia de una bobina con nucleo de aire?

Saludos


----------



## djpusse

Gracias, hace un largo tiempo que vengo buscando ésto Profex. Gracias por tu aporte era lo que yo buscaba. Gracias nuevamente, la verdad que ese programita hace todo está estupendo, muy bueno. Gracias por tu aporte Profex-


----------



## franc0

Amigos, les comento que este crossover de 3 vías funciona muy pero muy bien ,  lo probe y me gustó cómo divide el sonido , les mando el manual de donde lo hice , espero que les guste


----------



## omar777

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Bueno por allí me dijeron que le podría colocar un condensador en serie de 4.7uF al driver y un condensador de 10uF en paralelo al woofer. Me dijeron que esa es la manera mas económica y sencilla.
> 
> Que piensan ustedes de esto, será posible?
> 
> Yo para probar le conecte un condensador en paralelo de 4.7uF al woofer y de verdad corta la frecuencia del agudo pero también noté que me corta el agudo en sí (deja de escucharse el brillo, como si le fuese conectado el condensador en paralelo al driver y no es así porque tanto el woofer como el driver tienen cableria independiente), ya que esa caja la tengo de 2 vías!
> 
> Que creen que haya pasado?



Los woofer tienen mejor presencia con bobinas los capacitores puen estar bien para medios cuando es electrolitico no polar y para agudos cuado son ceramicos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

omar777 dijo:


> Los woofer tienen mejor presencia con bobinas los capacitores puen estar bien para medios cuando es electrolitico no polar y para agudos cuado son ceramicos


Ese mensaje que citaste de mi, hace uff. 

Es el pago de mis novatadas, y las hay peores.


----------



## Agucasta

Hola, una pregunta. Cuando tengo un amplificador que funciona a 4 Ohm, y pongo un divisor de frecuencias como esos típicos de 3 vías pasivos con 2 bobinas y un par de condensadores. Cuando pongo el woofer de graves + el de medios + el tweeter, ¿Qué pasa con las impedancias de los parlantes? ¿Actúan como si estuvieran en paralelo? Mi gran duda es: si tengo el amplificador a 4 Ohm, y los dos woofer (bajo y medio) de 4 ohm, el ampli va a trabajar a 2 ohm? o se mantienen los 4??

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Agucasta (resucitado en el foro)


----------



## Fogonazo

Agucasta dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta. Cuando tengo un amplificador que funciona a 4 Ohm, y pongo un divisor de frecuencias como esos típicos de 3 vías pasivos con 2 bobinas y un par de condensadores. Cuando pongo el woofer de graves + el de medios + el tweeter, ¿Qué pasa con las impedancias de los parlantes? ¿Actúan como si estuvieran en paralelo? Mi gran duda es: si tengo el amplificador a 4 Ohm, y los dos woofer (bajo y medio) de 4 ohm, el ampli va a trabajar a 2 ohm? o se mantienen los 4??
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Agucasta (resucitado en el foro)



Si bien en apariencia los 3 reproductores se encuentran en paralelo (Siempre que el divisor esté bien diseñado), la impedancia del conjunto se mantiene en el valor correcto, ya que el propio divisor se encarga de acoplar y desacoplar reproductores según sea la frecuencia reproducida.
Es decir, a una frecuencia "Baja" se encuentran desacoplados los medios y los agudos. A una frecuencia "Alta" se encuentran desacoplados los graves y los medios, así que el amplificador siempre "Ve" la impedancia de un solo reproductor.

Antes que alguien "Salte" y diga algo como _"Pero con música se reproducen varias frecuencias a un mismo tiempo" _ aclaro, si, pero el divisor se encarga de enviar a cada reproductor lo suyo, así que el ejemplo sigue siendo válido.


----------



## Agucasta

Como siempre Fogo, te agradezco tu respuesta. Siempre tan atento y sabio. Mi duda era porque tengo con un divisor casero (el de construyasuvideo_co_cola) y me daba miedo de conectar 3 parlantes (1 woofer de 8 Ohm 8", otro de 8 Ohm 5" y un tweeter sin datos, pero supongo de 4 Ohm) con el fitro, porque siguiendo las pistas del mismo, el esquema era al fin y al cabo, poner en paralelo los 3 transductores, lo que me bajaría la impedancia de tal manera que mi amplificador, diseñado para 8 Ohm, no iba a poder resistir. 
Dudo que mi filtro esté bien construido, ya que en vez de poner núcleo cuadrado de hierro, usé cilíndrico (de la misma sección) y no estoy seguro de que esté bien calculado porque no dice todos los datos. 
Pero en fin, ya lo tengo montado, y suena muy bien. Ahora, si el amplificador se quema porque esté funcionando a menos Ohm, bueno, ya sabré para la próxima y me meto a calcular bien el filtro.

Gracias Fogo!
Un abrazoo


----------



## Fogonazo

Los núcleos de hierro no son la mejor opción para un crossover´s ya que si le aplicas una potencia "Alta" pueden llegar a saturarse y provocar un funcionamiento alineal (Respecto a la corriente aplicada).

Si bien son mas voluminosos y con mayor gasto de cobre, son preferibles des de núcleo de aire.

Respecto a la sección del núcleo de la inductancia, la diferencia cilíndrica-cuadrada no es demasiado importante.


----------



## Neodemio

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Bueno por allí me dijeron que le podría colocar un condensador en serie de 4.7uF al driver y un condensador de 10uF en paralelo al woofer. Me dijeron que esa es la manera mas económica y sencilla.
> 
> Que piensan ustedes de esto, será posible?
> 
> Yo para probar le conecte un condensador en paralelo de 4.7uF al woofer y de verdad corta la frecuencia del agudo pero también noté que me corta el agudo en sí (deja de escucharse el brillo, como si le fuese conectado el condensador en paralelo al driver y no es así porque tanto el woofer como el driver tienen cableria independiente), ya que esa caja la tengo de 2 vías!
> 
> Que creen que haya pasado?



Estimado:

te recuerdo que al momento de hacer un crossover debes considerar, que la señal L-R va directo al crossover y tu en el crossover tienes solo un condensador en paralelo, este se comportara como una bobina, entonces si pasaran las frecuencias bajas al woofer y altas se perderan del todo, esto puede ocacionar problemas, lo que te recomiendo que si va a ser de 2 vias, conectes primero una bobina en serie, un condensador en paralelo y luego hagas otro circuito que realiza la copia de la entrada del anterior, y en este otro circuito conectes un consensador en serie y una bobina en paralelo, asi podras enviar los bajos y medios al woofer y las otras frecuencias se iran por el otro circuito, te recomiendo realizes todo esto en una sola placa y solo realizes un puente en la señal para poder llegar al crossoer del twiter o driver. 

te enviaria un dibujo del circuito, pero en estos momentos me encuentro en mi trabajo. 

saludos


----------



## guillelott

Hola amigos del foro tengo una duda con respecto a las bobinas de aire la cual es la siguiente. no puedo conseguir los carretes redondos para hacer las bobinas y lo que vi es que todo las hacen con los núcleos de los trafos pero lo que no se es digamos como yo hago la equivalencia de un carrete de X diámetro a un núcleo de X por X medida. espero que me puedan ayudar asi doy manos a la obra saludos amigos y gracias por la info que es espectacular ...


----------



## Fogonazo

guillelott dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro tengo una duda con respecto a las bobinas de aire la cual es la siguiente. no puedo conseguir los carretes redondos para hacer las bobinas y lo que vi es que todo las hacen con los núcleos de los trafos pero lo que no se es digamos como yo hago la equivalencia de un carrete de X diámetro a un núcleo de X por X medida. espero que me puedan ayudar asi doy manos a la obra saludos amigos y gracias por la info que es espectacular ...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/calculador-bobinas-nucleo-aire-14090/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/calculador-inductancias-9288/


----------



## guillelott

Gracias Fogonazo sos un groso Saludos Muchachos.... una ultima consulta que es la permiabilidad relativa del medio que no se que poner es ese parametro


----------



## cox

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si bien en apariencia los 3 reproductores se encuentran en paralelo (Siempre que el divisor esté bien diseñado), la impedancia del conjunto se mantiene en el valor correcto, ya que el propio divisor se encarga de acoplar y desacoplar reproductores según sea la frecuencia reproducida.
> Es decir, a una frecuencia "Baja" se encuentran desacoplados los medios y los agudos. A una frecuencia "Alta" se encuentran desacoplados los graves y los medios, así que el amplificador siempre "Ve" la impedancia de un solo reproductor.
> 
> Antes que alguien "Salte" y diga algo como _"Pero con música se reproducen varias frecuencias a un mismo tiempo" _ aclaro, si, pero el divisor se encarga de enviar a cada reproductor lo suyo, así que el ejemplo sigue siendo válido.



Hola!

a ver si entiendo entonces...si coloco 2 parlantes de 8 ohms en paralelo, tengo 4 ohms, de esto no tengo dudas

ahora, si a éstos 2 mismos parlantes de 8 ohms, y manteniéndolos en paralelo, les agrego inductancias y capacitores para cortar en 5khz digamos (para el woofer y el tweeter) segun lo que leo.. 
¿entonces YA NO se estaría aplicando los 8 ohms en paralelo?, es decir 
¿NO tendria 4 ohms en la caja, sino mas bien los 8 ohms de c/u de los parlantes según sea el que se esté "usando" en ese momento? 

digo, "usando" me refiero a que el filtro ¿me estaría haciendo de 'bypass' para la frecuencia que se está reproduciendo y 'saliendo' la señal por donde tenga que ir? , usando uno u otra vía  de reproduccion? ¿estoy diciendo cualquier cosa no? jaja

Saludos y gracias por el aporte desde ya,


----------



## Fogonazo

cox dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> a ver si entiendo entonces...si coloco 2 parlantes de 8 ohms en paralelo, tengo 4 ohms, de esto no tengo dudas


Correcto I


> ahora, si a éstos 2 mismos parlantes de 8 ohms, y manteniéndolos en paralelo, les agrego inductancias y capacitores para cortar en 5khz digamos (para el woofer y el tweeter) segun lo que leo..
> ¿entonces YA NO se estaría aplicando los 8 ohms en paralelo?, es decir
> ¿NO tendria 4 ohms en la caja, sino mas bien los 8 ohms de c/u de los parlantes según sea el que se esté "usando" en ese momento?


Correcto II


> digo, "usando" me refiero a que el filtro ¿me estaría haciendo de 'bypass' para la frecuencia que se está reproduciendo y 'saliendo' la señal por donde tenga que ir? , usando uno u otra vía  de reproduccion? _*¿estoy diciendo cualquier cosa no?*_ jaja
> 
> Saludos y gracias por el aporte desde ya,


Nop, es aproximadamente lo que pasa.

En realidad pasan mas cosas y mas complicadas, pero como idea básica está bien.


----------



## cox

Disculpad la ausencia ...

Muchas gracias fogonazo, me da mucho gusto haber podido expresarme y que me hayas comprendido (ésto ya es complicado en los foros jeje) 

Muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta...sigo en camino !

Saludos!!


----------



## joshdvd

Neodemio dijo:


> Estimado:
> 
> te recuerdo que al momento de hacer un crossover debes considerar, que la señal L-R va directo al crossover y tu *en el crossover tienes solo un condensador en paralelo, este se comportara como una bobina, *entonces si pasaran las frecuencias bajas al woofer y altas se perderan del todo, esto puede ocacionar problemas, lo que te recomiendo que si va a ser de 2 vias, ...
> 
> saludos



mi estimado, fíjese que me estoy matando tratando de armar un filtro pasivo para un "trimode" y en las tiendas de electrónica de los alrededores no encuentro "bobinas" de ningún tipo XD. según su explicación entiendo que se puede usar un condensador "en paralelo" como bobina...

estoy bien o entendí mal?

slds,


----------



## Elvyn

saludos,

podemos conectar un driver en la salida para twetter de un crossover. ya sea el crossover pasivo oh activo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Elvyn dijo:


> saludos,
> 
> podemos conectar un driver en la salida para twetter de un crossover. ya sea el crossover pasivo oh activo.




 Los crossovers activos NO se conectan a los parlantes sino a los amplificadores, así que esa respuesta es NO 
A un xover pasivo podría conectarse, pero hacer eso sin ajustar o medir nada es jugar a las adivinanzas. Pero de poder conectarse.... se puede...


----------



## Elvyn

Gracias por la aclaración y la correpcion pero lo que quería decir es que si un driver trabaja con las mismas frecuencias que le suministra la salida de un crosover pasivo a un twetter, me explico quiero hacer una caja línea array y colocarle un crosover pasivo dentro y la salida que es destinada para twetter usarla también con un driver...ahora es una idea mía quiero quizás reinventar la caja los en array haciendo esto jiji.... Si esta mal acepto sus recomendaciones

Gracias mil a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por eso antes dije:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A un xover pasivo podría conectarse, pero hacer eso sin ajustar o medir nada es jugar a las adivinanzas. Pero de poder conectarse.... se puede...


----------



## Hugonzalez89

Neodemio dijo:


> Estimado:
> 
> te recuerdo que al momento de hacer un crossover debes considerar, que la señal L-R va directo al crossover y tu en el crossover tienes solo un condensador en paralelo, este se comportara como una bobina, entonces si pasaran las frecuencias bajas al woofer y altas se perderan del todo, esto puede ocacionar problemas, lo que te recomiendo que si va a ser de 2 vias, conectes primero una bobina en serie, un condensador en paralelo y luego hagas otro circuito que realiza la copia de la entrada del anterior, y en este otro circuito conectes un consensador en serie y una bobina en paralelo, asi podras enviar los bajos y medios al woofer y las otras frecuencias se iran por el otro circuito, te recomiendo realizes todo esto en una sola placa y solo realizes un puente en la señal para poder llegar al crossoer del twiter o driver.
> 
> te enviaria un dibujo del circuito, pero en estos momentos me encuentro en mi trabajo.
> 
> saludos



Buenos días Neodimio, ayúdeme con una información, por favor... Porque ahí hablan de poner solamente un capacitor en serie para el drivers o un capacitor en paralelo para el woofer? Leo que para hacer un filtro pasivo se necesita también una resistencia... Porque no hablan de poner una cierta resistencia. Ayúdeme a entender por favor, soy nuevo en esto pero he tratado de leer bastante. Saludos


Fogonazo dijo:


> Correcto I
> 
> Correcto II
> 
> Nop, es aproximadamente lo que pasa.
> 
> En realidad pasan mas cosas y mas complicadas, pero como idea básica está bien.



Buenos días Fogonazo, entonces lo que parece que entiendo es que no ponen resistencias en el filtro pasivo que se está haciendo por qué se toma como resistencia la impedancia del altavoz, en este caso 8 ohm. Es decir que al poner un capacitor de 4.7uf en serie se está haciendo un filtro pasó alto con frecuencia de corte de 4.2khz y cuando se pone el un capacitor de 10uf en paralelo se está haciendo un filtro pasa bajo con frecuencia de corte de 2khz?? Y que todo ese sistema queda a 8ohm?? Es decir que hay que conectar todo esto en paralelo a la salida de 8 ohm ??... Ayúdenme con esto, por favor. Saludos a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hugonzalez89 dijo:


> para hacer un filtro pasivo se necesita también una resistencia



O una inductancia (bobina) , *por favor lee el tema !
*
Quedaría L-C en paralelo en un caso y L-C en serie en el otro caso.


----------



## maoko

Lautsprechershop: 18dB - Frequenzweiche
					

Frequenzweiche berechnen, calculate your Crossover



					www.lautsprechershop.de


----------

